# cheap ceramic or similar bio rings for FX5 ??



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

has anyone gotten any good cheap substitute for the
ceramic rings where the bacteria are supposed to grow on ??

It seems kinda expensive and I have about 1/2 of the FX 5 filled up.

thanks

I am a novice here so my terminology may be
imprecise.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store.


----------

